# Samsung YPK3 Drivers



## PCC_Australia

My Samsung YPK3 Mp3/External HDD [2GB] decided that it would like to uninstall all of its drivers and i cannot find them on the Samsung Website and google was no assistance.

Anyone know where i can obtain these drivers?


----------



## Kornowski

Do you not have  CD that came with it?


----------

